# I hit the surf today



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

I hit the surf today at Barnegat Light just south of the inlet. Not much going on in the surf. I had one big hit that knocked down my pole and spike but that was it.
I hear they are getting nice size fish out in the boats.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Boat guys have been crushin em. Slim pickins in the surf.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe now that IBSP is heating up you will get some down the south end. And if the DelMarVa area get's some good east winds next week then maybe they will get that elusive "fall run" too


----------

